# Next Olympics? - The Sparrow Toss - Spoggy is in training



## theAussie (Jun 3, 2007)

Now I have to point out right up front now, SPOGGY WAS HAVING A BALL IN THIS! OHHHHH how I wish I had sound.

*He was making these excited noises like we had never heard before! *

_This is I guess, the sparrow equivalent of the tossing of a toddler in the air and catching him and shouting - weeeeeeeeeeeeeee_

http://s2.photobucket.com/albums/y10/trowuttatwo/?action=view&current=thesparrowtoss.flv

It was *NO POWER DAY*. David spent most of the day with Spoggy and me, propped up on the bed (I stayed in bed because it was warmer that way) and we did crosswords, read and laughed and just talked a lot. It was a really fun day and we had to make lunch in the wood fire (toastie toasties! - spaghetti and cheese) yummy, and we have a kettle boiling on our wood fire for cuppas through the day when we have no power (happens a LOT here) but we knew from 9-3.30 we would have no power. 

After David and I had a crossword race he just started playing with Spoggy and he had never tried this with Spoggy before.

*BUT I CAN TELL YOU, HE WILL BE PLAYING IT AGAIN.*

I hope this brings a smile. 

So as you can see, Spoggy keeps on coming back for more until he was done and then he ran to Mum to tell her about it! LOL

**Please notice that Spoggy was enjoying himself and please, don't try this at home, especially if your birds nails need clipping or if there are any other reasons that could mean danger for your bird. We would NEVER EVER do anything to put our darling Spoggy in danger. 

Because we raised him from one day old, he thinks we are his flock and just like outside Sparrows play fight, he likes to do the same with us. 

here is a mini playfight from the same day - sorry it is a little dark, it gets a bit better - there was NO power. 

http://s2.photobucket.com/albums/y10/trowuttatwo/?action=view&current=P7300141.flv

He looks like he is on an elastic band! I love the little twirl he does in the middle from one hand to the other! 

love and light
Susan in Tasmania xxxx


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

WHAT HORRIBLE ABUSE!!!

How well does David take it? Does he need a therapist?

Pidgey


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

> Next Olympics? - The Sparrow Toss


Well, I did not watch any of the Olympics but that is cute.
Spoggy looks like he is having lots of fun.


----------



## theAussie (Jun 3, 2007)

Pidgey said:


> WHAT HORRIBLE ABUSE!!!
> 
> How well does David take it? Does he need a therapist?
> 
> Pidgey


HA!!!! Yes, the abused husband, made to be a carnival for the wants of my birdie babies! Yes, it is interesting to note, *David looks a bit puffed out in this yet Spoggy when he flies to me to tell me all about it, hasn't even got his beak open.*

I think David needs far more training and Spoggy is just the bloke to give it to him 

Truth is we were all laughing so much at the noises Spoggy was making, I could hardly hold the camera. I told Spoggy he was 'sqeeling like a little girlie and should be ashamed of himself" - I love the peck he gives David's hand each time he is ready for the next throw. There are some lovely flips in there, but I don't know the difficulty level! 

EDIT TO ADD - oh my, this post just made me a SENIOR BIRD - SO NOW I CAN HAVE SENIOR MOMENTS FOR REAL! COOL!


----------



## theAussie (Jun 3, 2007)

Thank you too Kippy - hope you are well! (HUG)

Spoggy hangs out with my husband and I all day and truly we all have a ball, I like being in a 'flock' but it was very evident up front, who was the boss of the flock - SPOGGY runs the house now.  Honestly our entire life revolves around him. He free flies for about 12 hours a day in our home and has a lot of fun. He shares himself equally between my husband and I if we are in different rooms. He has to check up on his flock constantly and is most happy if we are all in the room together. He sleeps in a cage on a hook above our bed. This became needed when rodent time hit (we are on a farm in a country location) and rats and mice do MAJOR damage and get into our home. One night a mouse got into Spoggy's cage and that was that - from that moment he slept in his cage on a hook above us, and there is no way a rodent can get to him there, it is too far to jump - we have him right in the middle of the room. The rodents have not got into my starling cages which are all on stainless steel trolleys. 

Spoggy says goodnight to us about 5 times each and then puts himself to sleep at around 7.30pm and then we ask him if he is ready - he does not come back out the cage and we close his ramp and he makes delightful happy chirps, I guess bedtime is a happy time, for I am normally in bed by then reading and I read him stories and talk to him even after lights out!  He answers too by the way! With "kiss kiss" noises. He does a great MUAAAAA sound


----------

